

Iphone hack: Type *3001#12345#* and then hit call - vinnyglennon

This brings up the Field Test app, where you can change the standard reception bars to decibels referenced to one milliwatt (dBm) for greaer accuracy when looking for a signal.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quora.com&#x2F;What-cool-things-can-one-do-with-an-iPhone-and-iPad-that-most-people-dont-know-about<p>FanFootage.com
======
Red_
This is helpful - [https://www.quora.com/What-cool-things-can-one-do-with-an-
iP...](https://www.quora.com/What-cool-things-can-one-do-with-an-iPhone-and-
iPad-that-most-people-dont-know-about)

